# Befehl "net send" auch im Globalen Netzwerk?



## Dis`tra (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo,


ich wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist den cmd.exe (unter Win XP Prof.) befehl "net send" nicht nur im Privaten Netzwerk zu benutzen sondern, ihn auch im Internet benutzen zu können!

Außerdem habe ich noch eine Frage, es geht um die Windows XP Remoteunterstützung. Ist es möglich auf einen Rechner zugriff über das Internet zu bekommen... ohne das der User gegenüber es bestätigen muss. 

Ich will hier nicht als Hacker dastehen (mein erster eintrag in diesem Forum) sondern, ich habe einen Freund der sehr, sehr oft Hilfe benötigt. Ich würde ihm auch gerne Helfen können wenn er nicht an seinem Recher sitzt (er ist auf der Arbeit).

vielen dank für eure Hilfe!
mfg
Distra


----------



## Frankdfe (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß funktioniert "net send" nur im lokalen Netz.

Gruß Frank


----------



## lohokla (10. Juni 2003)

> ich wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist den cmd.exe (unter Win XP Prof.) befehl "net send" nicht nur im Privaten Netzwerk zu benutzen sondern, ihn auch im Internet benutzen zu können!


Das hättest ja auch noch selber ausprobieren können, oder? Es geht - Darfst natürlich nicht den Computernamen bei der Adresse eintragen sondern die IP. Ist eine tolle Methode andere INET-User zu nerven  



> Außerdem habe ich noch eine Frage, es geht um die Windows XP Remoteunterstützung. Ist es möglich auf einen Rechner zugriff über das Internet zu bekommen... ohne das der User gegenüber es bestätigen muss.


Nein, das wär ja noch schöner, wenn jeder nach belieben Zugriff auf jeden PC via Remote hättte. Sowas ist nur illegal mit Trojanern möglich.


----------



## Spacemonkey (11. Juni 2003)

Wobei man bei dem Net Send doch auch beachten muss ob es aktiviert ist oder nicht?
Zumindest ist das bei Win XP so.


----------



## JohannesR (18. Juni 2003)

1) NET SEND funktioniert auch im Internet - Leider. Kann man allerdings deaktivieren: Verwaltung -> Services -> Nachrichtendienst
2) Wenn der Client richtig konfiguriert ist und du das Passwort kennst, schon


----------



## tuxracer (27. Juni 2003)

net send und die gewünschte ip und die gewünschte meldung


----------



## Aarisch (3. Juli 2003)

> Kann man allerdings deaktivieren: Verwaltung -> Services -> Nachrichtendienst



Yo, dass ist die Sch*****, die sooft immer bei mir kam:


> *schade dass du aus dem chat gegangen bist... Besuch mich doch auf http://www.XxXxX.de*


BOA!!!!!
Voll nervig...

Seit ich das, wie *boom* schön erläutert hat, ausgestellt habe, hab ich endlich meine Ruhe!!!


----------



## dfd1 (4. Juli 2003)

Das Problem hatte ich zum Glück nie... Weder früher mit Analog, noch jetzt mit ADSL.
Wobei ich auch sagen muss, das ich seit ADSL hinter einen Router hocke  
Tja, wer hat, der kann.


----------



## tuxracer (4. Juli 2003)

@dfd1

auch hinter einem router bist Du nicht so sicher, das Du gefeit bist gegen diese üblen Machenschaften.

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie, aber die schaffen es trotz Router, solche Pop Up Meldungen zu schicken.

abhilfe schafft vorerst nur den Nachrichtendienst zu deaktivieren.


----------



## TomStar (8. Juli 2003)

Schön und gut, aber wenn ich den Nachrichtendienst deaktiviere, bekomme ich doch auch keine Nachrichten mehr aus dem lokalen Netzwerk. Hat einer ne Idee, wie ich den Nachrichtendienst nur für das Internet deaktivieren kann???

TomStar


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *@dfd1
> 
> auch hinter einem router bist Du nicht so sicher, das Du gefeit bist gegen diese üblen Machenschaften.
> ...



Firewall -> Port dicht machen und jut is 
Ansonsten wie gesagt:
Nachrichten Diens auf Manuell setzen und stoppen


----------



## Condomi (11. Juli 2003)

Meines Wissens haben aber die meisten Provider den NET Befehl im öffentlichen Netz deaktiviert.
Kann mich ja irren, nur hab auch ich noch NIE so ein PopUp ausm INET bekommen


----------



## tuxracer (11. Juli 2003)

also ich selbst hab kein INet, aber meine Kollegen haben andauernd so PopUp- Meldungen, so im Sinn he i bin ne geile schnitte heisse xxxx und besuch mich doch auf meiner webseite oder so ähnlich.

ist echt ätzend.

ich hab mir echt schon überlegt, mal nen Broadcast zu senden, damit die  AbsenderIn weiss das es nervt, aber eben, dann nerve ich eben auch, und das will ich eigentlich net


----------



## ICEWeasel (25. September 2003)

HI
Hab heute in der Schule ein kleine net send Tool gebastelt!
Is ganz lustig, da ich noch ne Schleife eingebaut hab! : )


Download 


cya


----------



## zinion (27. September 2003)

Ja man kann net send übers Internet verschicken ("Hallo ich bins TANJA RUFMICH AN! 0190...).

Wegen deiner anderen Frage:

Mit der Remotzeunterstützung ist das nciht möglich. Wohl aber mit Dameware NT Utilities besser gesagt dem da mitgelieferten Mini Remote Control. Damit kannst du dich - sofern du Benutzername und Kennwort hast immer einloggen wenn der Rechner läuft. Der Besitzer muss dan nicht bestätigen und kann sich sogar ansehen was du tust, wie die Maus sich bewegt etc, anstelle dieser blöden "gesperrt" Meldung.

http://www.dameware.de


----------



## Neuntoeter (27. Januar 2004)

*Auf Remote Computer zugreifen ohne dass der andere dieses bestätigt*

Ich habe letztens im i-net nen einfaches aber sehr effektives programm für sowas gefunden, es nennt sich   sunbelt remote administrator.


Man muss auf seinem und auf dem anderen PC einfach dieses Programm installieren, und die IP adressen angeben, die auf den PC zugreifen dürfen.

Kleiner Nachteil: Der Computer des Zuhelfenden müsste sich immer im internet befinden, solange die Adresse die man eingegeben hat gelten soll, da sich bei einer erneuten einwahl ins internet ja die ip ändert. 

Um seine IP oder die vom anderen zu bekommen gibts ja programme.
Der Massanger Trillian z.B. zeigt die IPs von den Kontakten an   

Gruß Neuni


----------

